# CITROEN C25



## GARCAT (May 1, 2005)

HI CAN ANYBODY HELP WE HAVE DONE UP AC25 DIESEL CAMPER CALLED AN OSPREY E REG PASSED MOT LAST WEEK WERE GOING TO GET THE BODY SPRAYED AFTER REPLACING NUMEROUS PANELS
AND THE CLUTCH WENT AH WELL BUT I NOTICED A HOLE IN GEABOX BUT THE GEAR BOX REPAIRER SAID ITS THE GEAR CARRIER THATS GONE 236 PLUS VAT AND LABOUR WELL SURLEY IT WILL BE CHEAPER A NEW BOX ALL HELP APPRECIATED ITS TOOK 2 YEARS SO FAR WE WERE GOING TO YORK MOTORHOME SHOW FOR FIRST OUTING IF WE CAN FIND A BOX 
CHEERS GARRY


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi garcat

ive just spent the last few days looking for breaker parts . theres a guy on ebay called lhdmotorhomes breaking a 2.5 diesel ,see here

or theres united vans in bath/bristol selling a gearbox for you here on ebay.
see here
if youre not into ebay just note their details and phone them.
happy hunting


----------



## GARCAT (May 1, 2005)

THANKS WILL LOOK AT SITE NOW 
CHEERS GARRY PS WILL LET U KNOW HOW WE GET ON


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Garcat,
Welcome to the site.

Could you please turn off you capitals when you post - it is classed as shouting on here and as yet, you having nothing to shout at us about :lol: :lol: 

Hope you get all the parts you need


----------



## GARCAT (May 1, 2005)

Sorry bad habit
cheers Garry


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Garcat,
Hope you find you box in time for the York Show :wink:


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Gary.
There is a gearbox literally on your doorstep.
Atlas Salvage, Jackson Street. St Helens have one lying on the floor removed from a 2.5 Diesel Ducato. They still have the van as well which may yield some spares for you although I have raped and pillaged a lot of it.
Its complete as well apart from the rear mounting which I had off for myself last week cos it was fairly new and still had its newish part number sticker attached.
If you go to look, the box isn't near the van. Its on its own near to the left hand entrance gate about 30 feet from the gate in front of some disused portakabins on the left.
Good luck.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wakaday when helping people to find parts it would be better if you were more precise, ie *about* 30 ft from the gate is a bit sloppy at 29 ft he might fall over it, at 31 ft he may not find it, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
well done matey!!!!


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry Geo.
Im a builder. It was an estimate.


----------



## GARCAT (May 1, 2005)

cheers mate will have a look see if its the same 
many thanks Garry


----------



## GARCAT (May 1, 2005)

cheers wrong type box we will keep looking thanks


----------

